
Computer Science Field Guide - mjhea0
http://csfieldguide.org.nz/index.html
======
HAL9OOO
Man where was this stuff when I was in High School? A general overview of a
lot of comp-sci related subjects in layman's terms. I think the closest I got
to reading something like this back then was C.O.D.E.

